# Ich bin echt am ENDE!!!!!!!! PLZ HELP!



## Terrance & Philipp (20. August 2001)

Ich hab jetzt echt alles versucht PHP auf meinem heimischen WinME PC auf den PWS zu kriegen! Es funzt einfach nich! Man müsste eigentlich meinen es sollte funzn wenn man schon den PHP Installer hat und dort angibt "für PWS installieren" aber dat funzt immer noch net!

Also: Ich hab ne Test.php in der Steht das hier

```
<?php phpinfo();?>
```

Wenn ich das jetzt mal aufrufe http://localhost/test.php bringt der ne leere seite. Im Quelltext steht:
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<HTML><HEAD>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"></HEAD>
<BODY></BODY></HTML>
Wenn ich dat jetz noch mal aufruf (Refresh) dann zeicht der mir einfach dat hier als Text und das selbe steht im Quellcode:
<?php phpinfo();?>

Wat muss ich tun?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. August 2001)

Warum hilft mir den keiner *heul"!


----------



## Dunsti (21. August 2001)

> Warum hilft mir den keiner *heul"!



wahrscheinlich weil sich keiner mit PWS auskennt 

(was ist PWS überhaupt? ein Webserver?)

ich würde Dir vorschlagen, den Apache zu nehmen ... dann können Dir auch einige helfen bei Problemen 

ansonsten würd ich mal in der Doku von PWS nachlesen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (22. August 2001)

PWS = Personal Web Server
Ich weiss is nix gutes. Die grösste ******** is: man müsste meinen wenn man schon in der PHP Installation gefragt wird "für welchen Webserver wollen sie PHP installieren?" dann wählt man PWS dann soltls doch gehen tuts aber nich! Ich habs auch schon mit Apache propbiert (PHPTriad)! Aber ich wills aufm PWS schaffen den schlussentlich solls aufn IIS 4!


----------



## Dunsti (22. August 2001)

ich denke mal es wird nicht reichen, PHP auf eine bestimmte Art zu installieren.
Du musst auf alle Fälle auch dem Webserver noch sagen, was er mit Dateien mit der Endung .PHP machen soll.
Wie man das beim PWS macht weiß ich allerdings net 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (22. August 2001)

Danke! Ich suche mal weiter die Lösung und poste sie dann vieleicht hier!


----------



## tilman (22. August 2001)

*Ihr seid alle zusehr auf APache und so versteifft*

ich habe das alles auch schon ausprobiert und hier die einfachste schnellste und bequemste loesung

XITAMI Webserver mit PHP Installer  
mehr unter www.xitami.com 

ist echt das beste was ihr machen koennt. komplet mit autoinstaller.


----------



## creutzfeld (11. November 2001)

omnihttp hat doch php schon dabei oder?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (11. November 2001)

Ich benutze jetzt schon seit längerem omnihttpd !


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2001)

Was spricht gegen den Apache Webserver? Das er kostenlos und einfach zu konfigurieren ist? 

Xitami und OmniHTTPD werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nach kurzer Zeit kostenpflichtig. Mit der Konfiguration hatte ich bei einem, ich weiß nicht mehr bei welchem, auch meine Probleme.
Außerdem gibt es für den Apache bereits fertige "Packages" mit Perl, PHP, mySQL ..... entpacken (zippen), starten --> fertig und alles läuft!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (11. November 2001)

Ich hab das auch ein paar mal mit dem Apache versucht doch ich habs nie zum laufen gebracht...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2001)

Hallo Terrance & Philipp,

wenn man noch nie etwas mit dem Apache gemacht hat, ist das einzelne Einbinden von Perl / PHP ein bisschen zeitaufwendig. Für alle die, die es schnell haben wollen: http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de/server/apache/winapache1320.htm
Das mit Abstand das Längste ist die Download-Zeit.
Wenn man sich dann die httpd.conf, etc. mal genauer anguckt, ist das auch ganz logisch, wo man wie bzw. was einbinden muss ....
Heute Nachmittag habe ich zusätzlich noch die mySQL-Datenbank zum Laufen gebracht. So schwer ist das Ganze nun auch nicht gewesen ....


----------



## Flame (13. November 2001)

*Ich persönlich denke*

für zu Hause reichen die vorkonfigurierten Dinger.

Man sollte!!! es aber wenigstens mal alles per Hand eingebunden haben. Dann weis man auch, wo man suchen muß, im Falle es klemmt mal.

Der PWS bzw IIS ist eigentlich ne ganz lockere Sache. Solange man ihn nicht kaputt spielt.  Unter WinNT bzw. Win2000 ist das schon relativ schnell alles zu relaisieren. Vorallem ist da auch alles übersichtlich in der Konsole zu sehen.

OmniHTTPd ist was für faule. *g*

Apache ist goil

Sambar ist fett.

cya :FLAmE:

vielleicht mache ich mal paar Tuts fertisch.


----------

